# Air Traffic Control STRIKE



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

air traffic controllers will strike from 7am-9am 19, 20, and 26 April. 

Short and sweet but will have a knock on effect throughout the day I guess


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> air traffic controllers will strike from 7am-9am 19, 20, and 26 April.
> 
> Short and sweet but will have a knock on effect throughout the day I guess


Thanks for the heads up but not so sweet for us Siobhan. We got delayed for two hours at Porto on Friday 13th of all days. Thank goodness my reservations were on a late train when we got to London. Then, thanks to the Virgin incident at Gatwick and yet another TAP plane going faulty, we suffered another 5.5 hrs delay on the return on Monday finally arriving back at Porto at 10 past midnight and home in Coimbra by 2.15.

So that's it for us with TAP and now we're fast running out of options having already abandoned squeezyJet. High time a half decent operator moved into PT.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

JohnBoy said:


> Thanks for the heads up but not so sweet for us Siobhan. We got delayed for two hours at Porto on Friday 13th of all days. Thank goodness my reservations were on a late train when we got to London. Then, thanks to the Virgin incident at Gatwick and yet another TAP plane going faulty, we suffered another 5.5 hrs delay on the return on Monday finally arriving back at Porto at 10 past midnight and home in Coimbra by 2.15.
> 
> So that's it for us with TAP and now we're fast running out of options having already abandoned squeezyJet. High time a half decent operator moved into PT.


Problem is though John, when it is ATC that strike ALL arlines are affected 

So sorry it must have spoilt your weekend a bit


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Problem is though John, when it is ATC that strike ALL arlines are affected
> 
> So sorry it must have spoilt your weekend a bit


Just a little Siobhan. We went to Edinburgh to see the pandas and even they were on strike (asleep).

My problem with TAP is that everytime we book with them via Gatwick there is a delay. This time it was another aircraft change due to a technical fault. Perhaps privatisation wouldn't be such a bad idea.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*Update*

The Portuguese Air traffic controllers are planning to strike on* 11, 17, 18, 24 and 25 May*. These will be* 2 hours* strikes on each shift, *7-9am, 2-4pm and 9-11pm.*


----------

